# new pic from newbie



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

halo everyone ,i just want to share my loco collection 








































































enjooy ..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice locos. But I'm drooling over that bridge ... AWESOME bridge! Did you make that?

(I've just finished reading Clive Cussler's new book "The Wrecker", and the climax scene takes place on an old bridge somewhat similar to that.)

TJ


----------



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice locos. But I'm drooling over that bridge ... AWESOME bridge! Did you make that?
> 
> (I've just finished reading Clive Cussler's new book "The Wrecker", and the climax scene takes place on an old bridge somewhat similar to that.)
> 
> TJ


i made it because i have book that have measurement about size and draw with corel draw ..the book 1 got from junkyard made 1920 .. bridge made from lasercut


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome bridge:thumbsup: A real centerpiece to your layout.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

good stuff, great bridge, scenery looks the job too. regards bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW...
Your bridge is a real eye popper! I bet it would even have impressed John Allen. 

Now the sheer scale of your bridge *begs* the question...

How large is your layout?

Greg


----------



## alexajo89 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always dreamed of having a bridge like that!


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Great bridge and nice collection!


----------



## clutteredagain (Dec 4, 2010)

*Wow!!*

you're doing some great work there! It is a very realistic set-up! Keep it up...


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow. Very very nice.

(BTW, "newbie" doesnt seem appropriate in the title of the thread.  )


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

phdezra said:


> Wow. Very very nice.
> 
> (BTW, "newbie" doesnt seem appropriate in the title of the thread.  )


 makin' the rest of us newbie look bad...real bad
:laugh:


----------



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

choo choo said:


> WOW...
> Your bridge is a real eye popper! I bet it would even have impressed John Allen.
> 
> Now the sheer scale of your bridge *begs* the question...
> ...


the layout 10m x 8m ,its diorama if travel from bandung to jakarta ,the layout was build my friends and the member of bandung train model club


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi ad, 

Your club created beautiful work of art... :thumbsup:

Do you by any chance have any more pictures of your layout?

Your locos look to be in superb condition and very well cared for. 

Greg


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Like many others have said your bridge is amazing.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

What kind of track are you using? I'm getting into hardcore modeling.


----------

